# In need of part(s)



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello all...I have a bud I'm trying to find a a front diff housing.
Its a 03 Honda Rubicon 4x.
The front diff housing is busted and would like just the case but if you have one with gears and all please let me know ...thanks...Phillip


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Check eBay that is where I found my rubicon parts for cheap.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

SPACE COAST CRAIGS LIST there was a guy parting all kinds of honda stuff.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, I wanted to check here first before I went abroad.
we were replacing some bearings when we noticed the housing was busted. Looks like it took a wack on the bottom.


----------

